
Hello, World! Russia Here! - okket
https://nucleardiner.wordpress.com/2019/06/07/hello-world-russia-here/
======
duxup
What is up with these kind of meandering blog posts that skyrocket to the
front of hacker news so often?

~~~
okket
Have you read the blog post? I think it gives a much needed context to whats
going on with Russia at the moment.

~~~
duxup
I think it gives a sort of jr. high school spat / just gathering of info bits
context that is not the least bit insightful or accurate.

~~~
okket
> jr. high school spat / just gathering of info bits context that is not the
> least bit insightful or accurate.

Sure. [https://foreignpolicy.com/author/cheryl-
rofer/](https://foreignpolicy.com/author/cheryl-rofer/)

~~~
duxup
Doesn't really change the content, and I'm not sure that link really lends
much credibility on the topic.... do you feel it does?

